

Hackers released an enormous cache of 13,000 passwords and credit cards - sanbor
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/anonymous-lulzxmas-passwords-credit-cards/

======
craftkiller
Seems the original leak has been taken down, anyone grab a mirror so I can see
if any of my accounts have been compromised?

